# I´m new...have a problem



## fubunico (Apr 3, 2012)

hello...I´m new in this foro.... sorry for my english but I´m learning.... 1 week a go my car ( NISSAN BLUEBIRD SSS U13 ´92) had a shot circut for the radio.... turn off the panel light control....I removed the fuse and put on the new fuse and countinuos the blackout..... my fuses sticker it´s in japanes......


anybody can help me?

thanks!!!


----------



## fubunico (Apr 3, 2012)

and now no working rear light.... what happen with my nissan? 

thanks


----------

